# FreeBSD 9.3 vs 10.1 versions



## macondo (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm debating which version to install. Version 10.1 is upcoming, version 9.3 has been around. I'm looking for a usable one, up to date, minimum bugs.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2014)

macondo said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a usable one, up to date, minimum bugs.


They both are.


----------



## Beastie (Jul 24, 2014)

If you're in a hurry, then install 9.3. 10.1 will not be available until late October, if everything works as planned.

Otherwise... what @SirDice said.


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 24, 2014)

Depending on your intended usage, I would go for '10' - it has the new pkg2ng package manager.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 24, 2014)

If you need better support for third party drivers or software then 9.3 would be the better choice. FreeBSD 9 has been, as you say, around for a while. In this respect 10 is a relative newcomer. As far as package management goes I do believe 9.3 also has the new package manager in the same way 10.0  has and 10.1 will have. The only difference being that 9.3 still contains the 'old' package tools, they've been removed in 10.x (although you can still build them if you wish). There are some interesting new additions and improvements in 10.x though. Have a look through both release notes, the important ones are all mentioned. Pick the version that matches _your_ requirements.

Anyway, both versions, 9.3 and 10.1, are usable, up to date and have minimal bugs. There would be no point in releasing them if this wasn't the case.  Updates and support will be available for the next two years for both version too.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 24, 2014)

macondo said:
			
		

> I'm debating which version to install. Version 10.1 is upcoming, version 9.3 has been around. I'm looking for a usable one, up to date, minimum bugs.



What is the intended usage?

For a desktop with X, install 10-STABLE now and upgrade to 10.1 when it comes out.

For a server, you might want to stick to 9.3, although I would still use 10.X for that.


----------



## macondo (Jul 24, 2014)

First of all, thank you guys! I want to use it as a desktop.
So, version 10 it is.

Thank again!


----------



## max21 (Aug 1, 2014)

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=44736

Why is it when someone finds a problem with a newer version of FreeBSD (or anything other) all the senior members of this forum end up marking the person as the no-good guy, or even a troll. 

No one seems to have taken out the time to test these claims ... one by one to prove them correct or incorrect.  More importantly, who has publicly asked the developers to document and correct the problem if there is one, making it be known to the community before/during/and after any upcoming new release or upgrade.

Anything less will be the down-fall of this great system.  It’s like there is an agreement, telling members and visitors to that take it or leave it!  Simple pow-wowing don’t get it anymore.  The future of this system is too important to the entire world of computing.  What do you plan to do about it, and are you willing to share the facts no matter what?

[ troll link removed ]


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2014)

max21 said:
			
		

> https://forums.freebsd.org/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=44736


And this has to do what exactly with _this_ thread?

The link you are referring to is a known troll. This thread has absolutely nothing in common with it. Don't take this thread out of context. In other words, stop feeding the trolls.



> [ troll link removed ]



This has been beaten to death already. Site is a known troll, the article contains many inaccuracies and lies.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Aug 1, 2014)

Looks legit.


----------



## max21 (Aug 1, 2014)

So that's why you guys don't pay them no attention.  My only concern was the statement about 1000x slower.  Or any other type of slow down.  I read this before installing FreeBSD-10.0 but it did not stop me and I'm still running it.  I might do 9.3 for another machine since it will be history in a few years but that's about it.

I guest I just leave it to the pros.

I never said I had no faith.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 1, 2014)

I think you misread this thread. Nobody claimed one version was slower or faster than the other.


----------

